# .

## E_As

.        ,   ..
 (  ),  ,  :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

*E_As*,    -  :Smilie:       ?

----------


## E_As

> *E_As*,    -       ?


!      :Big Grin: 
,   ,    ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

.  -    .      ,      :Big Grin:  ,  -   ,    ...   .  ,   .

----------


## E_As

*Leila*,    ?  , ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

,      .        ,    .    ,    ""       :Smilie: 
 ,      ,       ... , , ,       :Smilie:

----------


## E_As

, "  5    "? :Big Grin:

----------


## Leila

> "  5    "?


,    :Big Grin: 
 -    , ,     .

----------


## E_As

> ,


    ! :Big Grin: 



> -    , ,     .


 :Hmm:      ! :Big Grin:

----------


## karinawow

,     :Smilie:

----------


## E_As

> ,


 ? :Big Grin:  :Wink: 
  ,  2 )  ,    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

:yes: 
,           ?

----------


## Asnia

,  - .  ,  .    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Asnia*,    ? :Smilie:

----------


## max201216

, ,      ,          ,     , ( 

    )

----------


## photon1

,         ,    -   , ,    ,     ....   -  ,    -    .

----------


## chakraalbum

> !     
> ,   ,    ,


      .

----------


## greenni

,       ,         .

----------


## konstvl

> ,       ,         .

----------


## 00

> 


  ?

----------


## _

,  ,     ,      ,       :Smilie: 
       ,     . 
  "" ,

----------


## Toma_098

> .  -    .      ,      ,  -   ,    ...   .  ,   .


   -)))       .    .

----------


## babanyukv

30     .

----------

> 30     .


      , 2  ,  ,    .

----------


## bars21310

.
 -     .
 :    ,       .

----------

